# Elwing and Eärendil.



## ZehnWaters (Sep 4, 2022)

Not really a question but more of an observation. Eärendil was the son of Elwing's third cousin (Tuor) I suppose that's pretty far removed, genetically but it's just something I realized when looking at Morwen's family tree.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Elassar (Sep 6, 2022)

Well didn't Turin marry his sister Nienor so compared to some stuff, not that strange.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 6, 2022)

Elassar said:


> Well didn't Turin marry his sister Nienor so compared to some stuff, not that strange.


Okay, that wasn't their fault. She'd lost her memory and he hadn't seen her since she was little.


----------



## Elassar (Sep 6, 2022)

Maybe not but could the same thing apply here too


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 6, 2022)

Elassar said:


> Maybe not but could the same thing apply here too


It's just kinda icky that they even get pregnant.


----------

